# 5 Vegas Series A Alpha Cigar Review - Perfect full



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty picky with full body cigars and have only liked a handful, this being one.

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Alpha Cigar Review - Perfect full


----------

